# Coronavirus free kitten wanted



## wendylem (Nov 15, 2010)

HELP! Does anyone on the forum know any Ragdoll breeders whose cats have 
been tested as free from the Coronovirus ?

I have posted much about my family's experiences after we had a kitten die of
FIP recently (see main site) all other consequent kittens we attempted to purchase, were tested at our expense, and came back as Coronovirus positive. One having titres if 1280! We want to purchase either 2 boys or 2 girls - we do not mind how far we have to travel. 

Thanking all members for their past advice about this horrible disease.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Wendy

Whilst I can see exactly why you would want to minimise the risk of having a kitten die from FIP, titre testing can only really tell you on the day so to speak.

A kitten may have a zero titre one week and then the next week show a positive titre for coronavirus...... I do know of breeders who have had this happen.

I do wish you all the very best in your search but FIP is in part genuinely down to bad luck and any breeder can get hit by it at any time.

Soupie


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I lost a a pet kitten to this a few years ago before I started breeding, he had only been with us for two months but it broke my heart at the time 

It is the most awful illness and I can understand your fear of it happening again. My vet has lost one of his own cat's to FIP in the past....however, the litter mate to this cat lived for many years and was never affected by the disease. 

Like, Soupie, I wish you every success in your search but it can strike anywhere at anytime and whilst there are steps that can be taken to reduce the likelihood of FIP occurring such as purchasing a zero titre tested kitten, it is my understanding that that it is in no way a 100% guarantee the illness will not develop.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you are looking for a Ragdoll kitten make sure it also comes from HCM tested or scanned parents.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You will probably find it easier to find a breeder that tests for FCoV etc rather than have the kitten tested as results dont always mean they will develope FIP x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

where abouts are you? sorry to hear of your baby


----------



## wendylem (Nov 15, 2010)

We live in Essex. We would very much like to find a breeder who routinely tests for the Coronovirus, but have not had any luck so far. We are prepared
to wait for however long it takes to find a zero rated kitten. Whilst I take the point that if the kitten were to share a litter tray with a kitten positive for the Coronovirus there is every chance he/she will get the virus, my daughter does not have any other animals, and would never put them into a cattery, so the risk of them ever developing the virus is virtually zero.


----------



## wendylem (Nov 15, 2010)

I have looked at the carameldreams babies, and they look beautiful - ALSO
you are a responsible breeder who routinely tests for the large majority of diseases that affect cats. Do you also test for Coronovirus, or is this going to be mission impossible finding a breeder that does.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

FIP is considered also to have a genetic susceptibility, with some researchers investigating more from that angle than the purely "infective" angle.

Titres can be misleading as Soupie says too and is only accurately negative for that day.

Although I realise your concern, I am not sure if finding coronavirus negative kittens will guarantee that they will not get FIP.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I totally get why you want to have a tested kitten,it is a horrid disease and sadly no cattery is safe from this disease,I lost a lovely boy last year but we also had two young cats from the same cattery here who are absolutely fine! alot of it is down to bad luck. You could get another two kittens and never experience it again or it could crop up again in another kitten/cat in the future. It is impossible to say!

I wish you all the best in your search and hope you find a pair of kittens that will make you very happy.

Izzie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you are going to be lucky, to say the least. 

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a lady buy a Ragdoll from me as one of hers died of FIP. Mum had not been tested, the breeder is still breedin from her. This annoys me. Mine are HCM free, litter trays cleaned every 2 days and 5 litter trays for 4 cats and keep them clean.

It's them (the Raggies) bloomin using each others litter trays though. 

I will have some soon. Not soon enough but soon. I am kitten-less atm.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Milly22 said:


> I had a lady buy a Ragdoll from me as one of hers died of FIP. Mum had not been tested, the breeder is still breedin from her. This annoys me. Mine are HCM free, litter trays cleaned every 2 days and 5 litter trays for 4 cats and keep them clean.
> 
> It's them (the Raggies) bloomin using each others litter trays though.
> 
> I will have some soon. Not soon enough but soon. I am kitten-less atm.


can you PM that breeder, as I kenw the breeder from this section to, wonder if its the same one?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> can you PM that breeder, as I kenw the breeder from this section to, wonder if its the same one?


Yes, tis moi! 

Nice to see you.

Home


----------



## wp1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Wendylem

I have sent you a PM


----------

